# Jasper and Thirty-One Gifts



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I sell Thirty-One Gift products on top of my law firm job, and have to say I really enjoy it. I wanted to share some pictures, as it seems that Jasper seems to benefit from some of the free products I get.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww :wub: I love that picture of Jasper smiling in the basket, so adorable!! and everything has his name on it, sooo cute


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a cutie Jasper is and i too love the one of him smiling while sitting in the basket!:wub:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Love the pics!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a happy face, Jasper is so sweet!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never heard of Thirty-One Gift products but it looks like there is a neat assortment of items! I really like the toy box, it's super cute...and that boy of yours isn't so bad to look at, either!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I went to a Thirty One party a few weeks ago and bought the cutest tote to keep the fluffs brushes, shampoos, and other grooming products in. I forget what it was called but it has neat little outside compartments as well as a large open area. It's been perfect to keep their things neatly organized!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Toni - I never heard of Thirty-One Gifts either. Those things look very cute and your boy Jasper is the perfect salesman They should put him in the catalog.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All the pictures (and products) are adoralbe -- but I adore the one in the basket!!!


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha, thank y'all. I think that in the basket one, he looks like he's in a hot air balloon basket...all that's missing is the colorful balloon!

Oh yeah, Jocelyn, that's the Organizing Utility Tote. It's great. I have almost everything in the catalogue! The Spring catalogue comes out February 1st. They have a lot of great storage and utility totes, and purses, etc. I use them for Jasper's grooming stuff, treats, towels and other stuff. Check out the website: www.mythirtyone.com/tonicoombs.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

those are the cutest pics!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh :wub: I can't get over how ADORABLE your Jasper is!!!! :wub: love that sure cute face so much!
hugs
Kat


----------

